# USD/YEN



## MARKETWAVES (28 September 2005)

*Usd/Yen....To Be Continued ......*

Where do we start ? *LONG TERM* ... of course !

So much talk about the Yen and manipulation ....

Well, after these 2 major hurricanes that just went by...

I dont want to hear or read anything about the deficit and
that America is broke ... 40 billion showed up somehow for the victims and rebuilding of the gold coast .... 
now another 20 billion or so is gonna somehow show up for Rita ....

So no more talk about how broke America is...Really..

The same goes for the *YEN....... * 

*HERE'S WHAT MARKETWAVES SEES ..............

IT'S ALL THE CHARTS ............SO TO SPEAK .........*

PROBABLE ELLIOTT - WAVE COUNTS ....( LONG TERM )


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 November 2012)

*Re: USD/YEN.......  To Be Continued.......*

http://soberlook.com/2012/11/yen-weak-on-fundamentals-but-could.html

Wednesday, November 28, 2012
*Yen weak on fundamentals but could become a crowded short *

excerpt



> GS: - Our JPY Sentiment Index took another dive after recovering somewhat in the last report; it now stands at 12.8 and is close to exhibiting signs of stretched short positioning (SI below 10). After some reductions in the prior week, traders again built sizeable short positions in JPY, with short JPY positioning increasing by almost 50% ($3.9bn) from the last report.
> 
> Therefore in spite of these bearish yen fundamentals, one needs to become more cautious being short the yen due to technical headwinds. The unwind of the crowded short could prove painful.




example


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 November 2012)

a tricky pair to trade under daily time frame!


----------



## bailx (11 December 2012)

>Apocalypto< said:


> a tricky pair to trade under daily time frame!




I'd hate to be the one to spoil your party marketwave. because trading USDJPY can be very unpredictable at anytime. Since the bank of japan can re-value its yen at anytime. You can be up one minute and blown away the next. And it might take a while for the relief effort to rescue you. intraday trading  especially.


----------

